# Might be going into the police force



## Junkboxer (Aug 29, 2011)

So I???m in a bit of a predicament. A few months back I bought a boat load of test/deca/dbol/proviron. I was about to start my cycle in 2 weeks. BUT NOW THE NYPD CALLED ME FOR RECRUITMENT. What do I do now? I know decas out of the question. I???m a TRT patient so can I at least get away with Test-Only cycles? Are there any other drugs that aren???t tested for? Anything that doesn???t show up on a drug test? Anything with insanely short half-lifes? I know theres tons of cops out there who use gear but how do they get away with it?


----------



## murf23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck Bro .  I have a friend who is a SGT and he prob one of the biggest guys I know . Pretty scary sight it must be to have him chasing ya . I personally know a few guys on the job who juice . Just got me thinking about big Ron in uniform too . That was some funny shit watching him on the you tube videos in uniform eating all day lol


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 29, 2011)

how i dont know. but theres a shit load that use. i know a few. never feel comfortable talking around them tho.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 29, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Good luck Bro . I have a friend who is a SGT and he prob one of the biggest guys I know . Pretty scary sight it must be to have him chasing ya . I personally know a few guys on the job who juice . Just got me thinking about big Ron in uniform too . That was some funny shit watching him on the you tube videos in uniform eating all day lol


hmmm i wonder if his superiors knew he was on


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 29, 2011)

im so mad lol....ive been planning this cycle for almost a year


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 29, 2011)

There are 3 cops at my gym who are on gear. So i would say test at least  is cool lol


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 29, 2011)

cottonmouth said:


> There are 3 cops at my gym who are on gear. So i would say test at least  is cool lol



ya same here...


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Aug 29, 2011)

Well AAS dont show up on drug tests testing for AAS is a whole nother thing im pretty sure and besides look and Ronnie Coleman he was on the police force and he definitely took deca at a point for some reason I dont think they will check for it but I can ask my friend she was a cop for 21 years


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 29, 2011)

Ronnie was most likely a hero in his district, so I bet his superiors looked the other way when it came to his steroid usage...


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 29, 2011)

a cop on gear is a hypocrite.Bust someone for weed right after you juice up? That's wacked!


----------



## gamma (Aug 29, 2011)

you should be jus fine, put everything on the back burner intill you get thur the hiring process. and once ur on ur on ...and honestly if your worried about watch what you post man every thing is traceable. What you say today may not matter today , but one day when ur running for office some ass digs up this post and boom there goes the chiefs job you busted your ass for .  BE CAREFUL AND GOOD LUCK


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...s-consider-when-posting-your-experiences.html


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 29, 2011)

If there running just a normal urine test, you will be fine. They only look for things like pcp, crack, cocaine, pot and things like that.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 29, 2011)

Drug test is a breeze, polygraph a little tougher


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 29, 2011)

I remember reading a while back (about a year ago) in the post that they were testing their officers from steriods and various other performance enhancement drugs.

I'd say if you want and need the job that bad, then save your shit until you know when you know your gtg while you're on the inside and know for sure and yeah a poly test is where they get ya...good luck bro!


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 29, 2011)

if they got suspicious that you were abusing testosterone and they decided to test your levels theyd know that youre taking more than your trt dosage
is it really worth losing the job it u get it?


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Aug 29, 2011)

From experience, if you have a script, YOU'RE OKAY!  If not, stay away from it.  I know SEVERAL, I can not count them on both hands, in my district alone that are TRT, some add extras, but we only test for AAS, in the medical portion of the recruiting process, after that it is random for the common shit!   In short, if you're  scripted you're good, if not wait til you're hired!


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 29, 2011)

i know for a fact the NYPD is testing for AS these days. i will be shaving my entire body so im more worried about a urine test.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 29, 2011)

piss you will be fine bro just stick to testosterone and once your in for a while use things like dbol or DMZ etc out in a few hours.

as for the polygraph someone said about, if you pop a xanax before hand you will stay calm all the way through it


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 29, 2011)

I think it's hilarious you want to be a cop yet break the law.  Don't get me wrong, I think a lot of laws are fucking retarded, but don't you swear an oath and crap to uphold those laws?


----------



## Gr8gear (Aug 29, 2011)

gamma said:


> you should be jus fine, put everything on the back burner intill you get thur the hiring process. and once ur on ur on ...and honestly if your worried about watch what you post man every thing is traceable. What you say today may not matter today , but one day when ur running for office some ass digs up this post and boom there goes the chiefs job you busted your ass for .  BE CAREFUL AND GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...s-consider-when-posting-your-experiences.html



You really need to weigh the benefits of your future vs. a few lbs of muscle. If being a cop is a personal goal of yours, then hold off on the cycle. I failed an NCAA test, which resulted in a one year suspension and years of regret. The NYPD does spot test cadets and i know someone who was pinched for test/winstrol 5 weeks in. January 1st will be here in no time....and you can go buck wild after graduation. If you are prepared to embrace the consequences, then roll the dice. In my experiences, it's not worth it......explaining to friends/family why your sitting this season out is not an easy thing to do.

Best of luck


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 29, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> I think it's hilarious you want to be a cop yet break the law. Don't get me wrong, I think a lot of laws are fucking retarded, but don't you swear an oath and crap to uphold those laws?


 
its not like im a frivolous juicer. i love bodybuilding and gear, its been my lifestyle for a long time. but i also want to be a police officer. im not going to stop pursuing either of those things and i doubt many people on here would too. your naive if you thing police dont break the law. frankly, if its a victimless crime, let the cop do as he pleases. he/she is out there risking their life for you everyday. 

btw, when i say victimless crimes, i dont mean drugs that are going to impare them when they are on duty. im talking about gear, maybe a little pot when your off duty, prostitution or gambling.


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 29, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> piss you will be fine bro just stick to testosterone and once your in for a while use things like dbol or DMZ etc out in a few hours.
> 
> as for the polygraph someone said about, if you pop a xanax before hand you will stay calm all the way through it


 
i actually have a script for xanax. i gotta look into how to beat those polys but its common sense that xanax would help a GREAT deal.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 30, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> its not like im a frivolous juicer. i love bodybuilding and gear, its been my lifestyle for a long time. but i also want to be a police officer. im not going to stop pursuing either of those things and i doubt many people on here would too. your naive if you thing police dont break the law. frankly, if its a victimless crime, let the cop do as he pleases. he/she is out there risking their life for you everyday.
> 
> btw, when i say victimless crimes, i dont mean drugs that are going to impare them when they are on duty. im talking about gear, maybe a little pot when your off duty, prostitution or gambling.



I'm all for legal pot, gear, gambling, and prostitution


----------



## meow (Aug 30, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> its not like im a frivolous juicer. i love bodybuilding and gear, its been my lifestyle for a long time. but i also want to be a police officer. im not going to stop pursuing either of those things and i doubt many people on here would too. your naive if you thing police dont break the law. frankly, if its a victimless crime, let the cop do as he pleases. he/she is out there risking their life for you everyday.
> 
> btw, when i say victimless crimes, i dont mean drugs that are going to impare them when they are on duty. im talking about gear, maybe a little pot when your off duty, prostitution or gambling.



The man has a p oint.... but still. We all got to be cautious now a days. Good luck...and don't bite the hand that "feeds" as some would say..


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 30, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> its not like im a frivolous juicer. i love bodybuilding and gear, its been my lifestyle for a long time. but i also want to be a police officer. im not going to stop pursuing either of those things and i doubt many people on here would too. your naive if you thing police dont break the law. frankly, if its a victimless crime, let the cop do as he pleases. he/she is out there risking their life for you everyday.
> 
> btw, when i say victimless crimes, i dont mean drugs that are going to impare them when they are on duty. im talking about gear, maybe a little pot when your off duty, prostitution or gambling.



I have a cousin that was a cop in NY and he got busted by his so called brothers for juice. It's a cut throat element you're going into where everyone is trying to get promoted and not get shit on. If you really want to be a cop, don't take any risks and never forget the better part of valor is discretion.


----------



## Rambo88 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just gotts know when u can n when u cant, im sure u will find out after your hired how often they will test and wat not, u will probably make a gym buddy out of someonr u work with n im sure he will have the inside scoop on how to get around it


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

Fuck being a cop, that shit sucks especially in nypd. Too many politics and lawsuits. It is a very common thing to be called a white supremist when you are arrest a black man.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Aug 30, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> i actually have a script for xanax. i gotta look into how to beat those polys but its common sense that xanax would help a GREAT deal.



To beat the polys its basically just remaining calm and you have to make yourself believe that your not on gear its all mental polys arent as accurate as people think. But I think that would definitely help for keeping you calm and relaxed.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 30, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> its not like im a frivolous juicer. i love bodybuilding and gear, its been my lifestyle for a long time. but i also want to be a police officer. im not going to stop pursuing either of those things and i doubt many people on here would too. your naive if you thing police dont break the law. frankly, if its a victimless crime, let the cop do as he pleases. he/she is out there risking their life for you everyday.
> 
> btw, when i say victimless crimes, i dont mean drugs that are going to impare them when they are on duty. im talking about gear, maybe a little pot when your off duty, prostitution or gambling.


 
LOL a cop thats down with gambling prostatution pot and steroids.  are you sure you not a politician?


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> LOL a cop thats down with gambling prostatution pot and steroids.  are you sure you not a politician?



Rofl
My kind of cop!

Yeah, someone said it. Wait and see, make sure you'll be alright, rather than hoping.

Dude, are you sure that's the path you want to travel? 

Fuck da police!


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

35k a year to police up trash is not worth it. What's your professional background man? I might be able to help get something better paying and way more fun.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> 35k a year to police up trash is not worth it. What's your professional background man? I might be able to help get something better paying and way more fun.



See that?!

Way phuquin cool, IM forums, baby... good lookin out!


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

Just pm and I will see what I could do based off of your experience. And no worries, I couldn't find a job for two years and wish I had someone to help me out.


----------



## UcantHang (Aug 30, 2011)

They do not drug test for steroids in law enforcement. However you will get a polygraph test and you will fail it. Just wait until after the polygraph test to start your cycle. They don't ask you if you have ever possessed a certain drug, they ask you if you have takin it. And if you think your going to lie and be able to fool the test your wrong. It can be done but its not easy.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

UcantHang said:


> They do not drug test for steroids in law enforcement. However you will get a polygraph test and you will fail it. Just wait until after the polygraph test to start your cycle. They don't ask you if you have ever possessed a certain drug, they ask you if you have takin it. And if you think your going to lie and be able to fool the test your wrong. It can be done but its not easy.



That would be easier, but he won't necessarily get caught. lying and passing on polygraphs is not a myth, it's actually easy to do.


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 30, 2011)

Overtime in nypd is bananas, so it doesn't matter what you start off making, their pay scale is also crazy...

I think after 5 years your around the 60-70k mark...


----------



## UcantHang (Aug 30, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> That would be easier, but he won't necessarily get caught. lying and passing on polygraphs is not a myth, it's actually easy to do.


 
It can be for some people and Law Enforcement make you take some of the most high tech toughest polygraph test there is. They dont just check your heart rate, they check a number of things including your sweat glands on your hand, body movement. they have you sit on a pad that measures the slightest movements in your ass and legs and can detect the lightest flench. This is no basic polygraph test. they get the best people the can find and they believe in there test. I know this because I have been through basic law enforcement training and was in 4 different hiring processes untill I decided I wanted to join the Airforce.


----------



## UcantHang (Aug 30, 2011)

If you really want to become a leo and have done a lot of bad shit you can always apply at departments that don't have polygraph test as part of their hiring process. Where I live not even half of my local departments do polygraph test and all of my local sherrifs offices do not do polygraph test. You can gurantee that once you fail a polygraph test you will not get hired on any other eeepartment atleast in that state.


----------



## VonEric (Aug 30, 2011)

If you get on the PD don't arrest yourself for using!! Give yourself a warning!!


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 31, 2011)

Junkboxer said:


> im so mad lol....ive been planning this cycle for almost a year


 Tough!
Be smart.  Put it off longer.    Do not do a cycle while in training.  That would be foolish.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 31, 2011)

You'll never pass a polygraph so you might as well start pinning gears.  The second you flinch when they ask about illegal drug use, they will drill a new hole in your ass with more in depth questions until they are satisfied.

Sorry you can't be a cop.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 31, 2011)

Bros, my ex partner was a swat sergeant and he was a distributor of weed as well as cultivating. 

This is all clearly a judgement call on you though. If you don't think you have the fortitude to comfortably lie and be able to pass then put it off. 

But once you are in and you happen to get caught one day. You might as well put a bullet in your grape because you will not find a good job after being fired from being a cop that was busted for script meds. That's why you hear all these stories about these guys kiling themselves after getting fired for such a serious cause

Something to think about . . .


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 31, 2011)

Read....

NYPD steps up steroid, banned-substance policy - NYPOST.com


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 31, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Read....
> 
> NYPD steps up steroid, banned-substance policy - NYPOST.com



Same agencies test for it. Good post.


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Sep 1, 2011)

All personal preferences on what you do. Life is about risks, I was honest on with my BI, told Jim I was on scripts and he acted like he could care less


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Sep 1, 2011)

NYPD does have one if the strictest policies. Sry looks like you will have to wait or take the chance, if you take the chance, u will most likely fail!


----------



## G3 (Sep 2, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Drug test is a breeze, polygraph a little tougher


 

^ This


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 2, 2011)

Nypd, sucks. They also will not release your records to another agency if you later wish to lateral transfer. Had a friend go nuts for months trying to get his transcripts and records and whatnot so he could work for phoenix


----------



## Junkboxer (Sep 3, 2011)

im looking to replace my deca durabolin with NPP as i might not be called until the July 2012 academy


----------



## cg89 (Sep 3, 2011)

NYPD is strict on AAS they added novedex xt by Gaspri to the banned substance list lol...but yeah a lot of cops juice or have prior to the academy i can't blame them i would do the same shit you want to be as big as you can for a job where your life can be endanger.


----------



## spark (Sep 4, 2011)

*Law Enforcement and AS*

Junkboxer,

I have quite a few friends on the force.  They are never tested nor were they when they started.  PM me i dont like posting specifics about my friends.  I can give u specifics.  Crap, i dont have enough posts, i can receive PMs though. Leave me ur email, or create a hotmail account since i am a newb on here.  I can help you. 

Thanks in Advance

spark


----------



## WendysBaconator (Sep 4, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> I think it's hilarious you want to be a cop yet break the law.  Don't get me wrong, I think a lot of laws are fucking retarded, but don't you swear an oath and crap to uphold those laws?



Most cops look at their jobs as just that, JOBS.  That whole hold up the law and protect the citizens is all a bunch of crap. Its the equivalent to the BYU College holding its athletic teams to an honor code including not having sex or drinking alcohol, etc.  Cmon now, lets get serious BYU.


----------

